# Can i hunt with Theraband black



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a slingshot setup with Thera band black can I hunt with it.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Depending on what you want to hunt, ammo used and how accurate you are ....Yes.


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

I use the tubing. I can hit a orange at 6m but I can get closer than that to a rabbit.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thewolf2000 said:


> I use the tubing. I can hit a orange at 6m but I can get closer than that to a rabbit.


 On youtube look up "slingshot smackdown" I believe is what it is called. It shows theraband tube black killing a pheasant..

Any band/ammo setup can kill, Just know the limitations of your equipment.

SMS


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

What ammo? I am not really familar with theraband tubing but have heard that the black needs a heavy ammo to get the most from it.

Personally I would not hunt rabbits with anything smaller than 11mm lead, I know some do but I would always rather have a bit too much as too little.Regardless of what I can shoot in my backyard, when hunting things are liable to be a bit different and I would rather have a bit extra just case my shot is not perfect.


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

I use rocks


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome, pick a nice large one and go hunt, sounds lke your ready. How do you plan to prepare the rabbit when you get it? I love dumplings and pie. LOL


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

Spit roasted over a open fire. With wild herbs.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Not my favorite to be honest, tends to get a bit tough  I like mine with gravy, a bit of crusty bread and a good stout. 

Good luck.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I like my rabbit on a grill with a spicy taste. I forgot to ask you, What slingshot are you using? I love theraband tube black on my chief aj Quickpoint..

SMS


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have heard others talk about grilling rabbit. I have tried it a few times and mine always ends up tough as an old hat. What's the secret? Pressure cook it first maybe?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I know what you mean. What i have done that works for me is i boil it for around 25 minutes and then throw it on the grill. It really softens up then


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

The slingshot I am using is a natural fork. 
Ps. If you put butter in the cavity and ceep spreading it every so often it will stay juicy.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

boil it with a little salt till you can put a fork in it easy ***** are the same way wrap with bacon abd garlic salt well


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah that is what I do too, except use a pressure cooker and then the oven for ****. I'm sure the grill would work great as well, I will give it a try this fall, just never really thought about it I guess.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Get maccas instead


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know what maccas is?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

August West said:


> I don't know what maccas is?


 Im not sure either..
Buns must be losing it..  Haha joking buns

SMS


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Maccas = McDonald's Burger and fries


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Just looked it up.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=maccas

I would rather eat rabbit crap than "maccas" and I am sure it would be better for me.

Anyone that thinks industrialized meat farming is better than hunting I just don't understand. Let me see, which would I rather have? A deranged, diseased, animal which was crammed into a space with thousands of others with no room to move, genetically modified, fed steroids and hormones, prepared and stored god only knows how, or maybe a nugget made from the offal and scraps of said animal?

Or a wild rabbit that fed on natural plants and vegetation, got the right excercise and is healthy and genetically unmodified, humanely killed, processed and prepared by myself?

HMMMMM let me think about this one.  LOL


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

haha, trolled by a vegetarian. Success!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

LOL, ya got me.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I like steak but it's not legal to hunt cows????


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Everyone only answers to their own conscience, if you are ok with industrial farmed beef keep on eating it.

http://www.globalissues.org/article/240/beef


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Sauerbraten Rabbit is a family favorite! MOST wild game ends up over cooked leading to the misconception that it's tough. Honestly the only wild game I cook well is lynx. Yer crock pot is a great and simple way too cook most small game.

I agree with August west rather a bunny turd than Mcchokeandpuke.......and I am in no way shape or form a vegitarian! Whale shows up in my diet rather regularly.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I always wanted to try whale.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

My freind Elanie and I cutting Muktuk and whale meat. Elaine is from the village of Nuiqsut, she and her huband Isaac travel to my home about 6 time a year, I visit them about as often. The trip is like driving to miami from NYC......IF the last 400 miles of road were dirt, the trip crossed 3 mountian chains and you had too take a boat for the last 100 miles. In the winter we drive the "ice road".


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

So Mutuk is whale skin with the underlying bulber left on it. It's the most fat rich thing I have ever eaten! The oil stays on your lips for hours and wont wash out of clothing.....that's why we are cutting on cardboard, Elaine calls it a "Eskimo cutting board". The skin is like tier rubber the bluber's flavor is like pork fat that was wrapped in fish, it's full of stringy fillaments from the skin so its a bit like frayed rope in frozen butter in consistancy. I have Elaine bring it too me mainly to use as emergancy food, it's so calory dense you can feel it warm ya up as you eat it and a very small portion can feed you for a surprizingly long time.

The meat is very much like liver.....again if you wraped a fish around it and let the two set for a week or so. I cook it like liver when I am forced to eat it cooked. Both are much better raw and frozen!!!!!


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Guys I am dyslexic and the spell checker dosen't seem to work with this sites software.....sorry about the misspelled words and typos. I am trying.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

AK Rick said:


> Guys I am dyslexic and the spell checker dosen't seem to work with this sites software.....sorry about the misspelled words and typos. I am trying.


 You spelled perfect to me.

SMS


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

OK I would still like to try it but from your desctreption don't think it would become a staple, week old liver wrapped in fish.....YUM. uke:

Yeah I am am on the absolute opposite end of the spectrum from a vegetarian, I just don't trust big business farmers. I like to know where my meat comes from, what it is fed and how it is prepared. In other words I like to kill it myself. LOL


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

About 90% of our diets protiens come directly from the woods or waters of Alaksa........my favorite by far is titaaliq(arctic burbot)!!! We are not fooled for one minute into thinking the crap farm animals are pumped full of has no effect on us. But more importantly we prefeer to live a more natural and frankly more respectful of the animals we eat, way of life.

Back on topic though, this meal came to us via slingshot, stewed rabit! My son Gunther LOVES Rabbit!


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Rabbit in a cream and wild mushroom sauce.....dont think I have a pic of the Rabbit sauerbraten...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Not many rabbits here at all, I make up with squirrels and doves though. When I lived in AZ I sure ate a lot of rabbits.

Good shooting, the meals look delish.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

What were we talking about?


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Well rabbit rercipies when I came into the conversation......wonder how many times we have too say "yes you can hunt with black thera bands" before we can move to a related topic?

Thought I did rather well steering it back to meals cooked after slingshot harvests.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Actually I would be quite interested to return to the original topic as I have been wondering about appropriate band type in relation to ammo weight. Of my favourite SS one is double theraband black and one is triple TBB (20mm straight); another is double theraband gold (taper 25 to 20) and another is triple theraband gold (20mm straight).

My impression is (oh for a chrony!!!) that the TBB is actually FASTER than the TBG with moderate weight ammo, at least up to 12mm lead and that there is no real advantage to the triple TBG until one gets up to around 20mm lead.

I would be very interested to hear what ammo people feel appropriate to either type of band


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Ruthie

LOTS of more experianced folks than I here but I have never had an issue killing anything I shot at with a 40 caliber round ball and a slingshot that threw it fairly flat up to and including a jack rabbit. As another memeber said out I often just pick up a rock........I like slingshots beacuse they are simple. If I want to go nuts with loads, volicities and imapct energies(feed my inner engineer) I can spend time with my 300 meter plus rifles. I took up the slingshot to get away from all that.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

AK Rick said:


> If I want to go nuts with loads, volicities and imapct energies(feed my inner engineer) I can spend time with my 300 meter plus rifles. I took up the slingshot to get away from all that.


And then joined slingshotforum.com where we're mainly nuts about foot pounds, velocities and ammo sizes


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

hehehe...yes, it's the experience of these 'nuts' that I hope to draw on  But eventually I think I'm going to have to sell a slingshot or two and then I can persuade hubby that a chrony would be a legitimate business expense

But from the viewpoint of a prepper who may one day have to hunt I wish to be certain that I have adequate firepower whilst not wishing to be pulling bands heavier than I need.

I recall Gamekeeper John's vid of testing Theratube red, green and blue and how disappointing he found the results. He found that the effort required to draw them was very poorly repaid by the velocities attained in comparison with TBG


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Ruthie,

I only target shoot with my slingshot to make me a more accurate hunter, I am a hunter first and foremost. I have been hunting with a slingshot for most of 30 yrs, the last few years more serious due to living in a more urban place. I for sure don't consider myself to be any sort of expert and I learn new things constantly but I have picked up a bit over the years. I have used large heavy commercial tubes, chinese tubes, different theraband flats, latex, as well as odds and ends of different excercise bands. My favorite so far is double .030 thick latex flats cut with a slight taper 3/4" to 1/2" and I shoot 1/2" lead balls, I have been shooting this for the last 6 months or so and am well satisfied. This set up gives me the most velocity for the least draw weight, about 200 fps or a bit over at my draw which is about 34" for about 16 ft lbs of energy. It seems to me to be about the same or maybe a little faster than TBG but it lasts more shots for me.

With this I take squirrels, pigeons, doves and rabbits and it anchors them pretty good out to 20 yds or so.

For sure get the chrony if you can, it really helps tuning your set up and finding out what works for your shooting style.Chris


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Many thanks for that Chris...most helpful ! Would your latex bands be similar to Tex's 'express' bands ? I love these and find the power output almost miraculous for such a light draw. If I could get these in Europe then I don't think I'd be looking much further, but I am wondering whether TBB might be the closest I can get.

If we ever have to bug out and take to the mountains here then most of the game we would have to hunt would be similar as with you...rabbits, squirrels, partridge. There would also be the wild boar which are abundant but these would call for the sling bow. There are some deer but again I think the slingbow would be called for though I have heard that a headshot from a sufficiently powerful SS can take a deer.

I also like half inch lead and have bought a mould for this size


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have never tried Tex's bands but I am sure they are great if I could not get the latex I use then I would use TBG, the black did not last long enough for me. I have had good luck with the chinese 1/45s with simple loops as well which would probably be my third choices. My choices are for my relatively short draw, if I had one of those massive 40 plus inch draws it very well may be different.

You know this is sort of like asking someone their favorite beer, ask 10 different people and you are liable to get 10 different responses.  LOL

EDIT: I forgot to say for deer I would go with the slingbow for sure. Deer have been taken with headshots but that would be under absolute perfect conditions, a razor sharp broadhead would be my pick.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

"And then joined slingshotforum.com where we're mainly nuts about foot pounds, velocities and ammo sizes "

Found the forum pot stirrer......was gonna use another phrase but I am not sure about the forum policy on language!

"You know this is sort of like asking someone their favorite beer, ask 10 different people and you are liable to get 10 different responses."

Your likely too get more like 15-20 resopnses.....depending on time of year, what food the beer is being served with, am I drinking or just having a cold one? etc......I have several slingshots, ech set up a bit diferently. I would never take bands out at -25 tubes seem to work better for me, for example.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

AK Rick said:


> Your likely too get more like 15-20 resopnses.....depending on time of year, what food the beer is being served with, am I drinking or just having a cold one? etc......I have several slingshots, ech set up a bit diferently. I would never take bands out at -25 tubes seem to work better for me, for example.


Absolutely!!

-25, I have been told it can never do that here in Fayetteville, it seems it is impossible for Helll to freeze.  Out of curiosity, what does work best at those temps?


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Well so far black theratubes have worked well. Them seem stiffer to me in the cold but I have never put a scale on them at diferent temps. Much colder and no rubber works well. ANY imperfection in the bands seems to fail rather quickly at temps below zerro.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

AK Rick said:


> I am not sure about the forum policy on language!


English, except when talking about Chepo's slingshots, then any form of Spanish looking banter is acceptable! :naughty:


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

August West said:


> OK I would still like to try it but from your desctreption don't think it would become a staple, week old liver wrapped in fish.....YUM. uke:
> 
> Yeah I am am on the absolute opposite end of the spectrum from a vegetarian, I just don't trust big business farmers. I like to know where my meat comes from, what it is fed and how it is prepared. In other words I like to kill it myself. LOL


You do realize you have a better chance of getting funky diseases and parasites from wild game than your hated "big business farmers" right? You have no idea what that wild rabbit you just killed ate. I worked in a butcher shop part time for a few years and saw more funky abscesses and such in wild game than farm raised cow. I won't even eat a squirrel without massaging the meat looking for lumps and I shudder to think what people who don't do the same have eaten without knowing it. MMmmm tumor yummy, ringworm omnomnomnom!


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

If you worked in a butcher shop you probably saw young steers brought in to be butchered and eaten by the owners. That's a lot different than a place that bones out crippled and broken mouth cows for hamburger.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have no problem if people want to hunt and eat Small game I prefer a thick fillet or porterhouse steak. I don't need to hunt my food just like I don't need to chop wood to heat my house or bring water from the well with a bucket. Don't have to milk the cow either. Don't have to crank the phone to make it work or hitch the horses to the wagon. I've gotten fond of convenience .Maybe if I lived in an area where game was plentiful it would different. There's not many edible things your allowed to hunt with a slingshot in Calif. And I don't hunt just to kill stuff. Last deer hunt was in Montana . And I've hunted in Alaska .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The direct answer is yes.

Any of the Theraband rubber flat is going to be good for hunting, the variable is the WIDTH you cut the bands. Say, TBG cut to 20mm width would be about equal to TBB cut 27mm or 30mm width. If black is all you have just cut it wide enough to propel decent ammo fast and with a fairly flat trajectory, without a severely arced trajectory and slow speed. A dead on head shot doesn't make much difference in 3/8 and 1/2 inch or 5/8" ammo but a neck or thorax shot sure would do better with heavier ammo and heavier pull banding.


----------

